# How much to feed?



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

My pup is almost 6 mths old, and I was wondering how much you guys would suggest feeding her? I've done research and I know it's different with every dog, I just thought I would get your guys's opinion seeing that you have experience with the breed. Also, when I come visit home on breaks from college, my dog never wants to eat her own food but always wants to eat my parent's dog's food. Any suggestion on fixing that? (My parents don't feed their dogs as good of quality food as I feed my girl so I would like her to eat her own)


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like you still live at home and your parents are basically raising her? I am just assuming because you mentioned college breaks  but you really need to get your parents on the same page as you with nutrition. If they are feeding beneful and your feeding something like grain free taste of the wild then it won't be benefiting her any. You can just go by the bag suggestion as to how much to feed and adjust it accordingly as you monitor her body weight, growth, and overall appearance. What do you feed her? Maybe you can get your parents to switch to what you feed


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Sounds like you still live at home and your parents are basically raising her? I am just assuming because you mentioned college breaks  but you really need to get your parents on the same page as you with nutrition. If they are feeding beneful and your feeding something like grain free taste of the wild then it won't be benefiting her any. You can just go by the bag suggestion as to how much to feed and adjust it accordingly as you monitor her body weight, growth, and overall appearance. What do you feed her? Maybe you can get your parents to switch to what you feed


No no I should have clarified. She lives me at my house at school, and when I go home for the holidays I take her with me and thats when she wont eat her food. I only go home a couple times a year, but it is still frustrating that she will only eat the other dogs food.. I feed her Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. And trust me Ive tried convincing my parents, but we have a 13 year old boston terrier that has never been fed natural foods and he is still extremely healthy and active. So, they are convinced they are doing something right :hammer:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Wt00612 said:


> No no I should have clarified. She lives me at my house at school, and when I go home for the holidays I take her with me and thats when she wont eat her food. I only go home a couple times a year, but it is still frustrating that she will only eat the other dogs food.. I feed her Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. And trust me Ive tried convincing my parents, but we have a 13 year old boston terrier that has never been fed natural foods and he is still extremely healthy and active. So, they are convinced they are doing something right :hammer:


Ah, okay! Got ya  first I would take your girl off the large breed puppy and put her on a regular puppy food. These dogs are a medium size breed and are not great danes or mastiffs which are large breed. I would put your girl in a crate when your parents are feeding there dog or separate room. Its really pretty simple


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Ah, okay! Got ya  first I would take your girl off the large breed puppy and put her on a regular puppy food. These dogs are a medium size breed and are not great danes or mastiffs which are large breed. I would put your girl in a crate when your parents are feeding there dog or separate room. Its really pretty simple


Okay thank you!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Lower quality foods are often much more appetizing, as they contain things like corn (sweet) and are often spayed with animal fat or other yummy taste enhancements. Think of it like junk food and your dog like a toddler. Would they rather eat their nutritious meal or cake and some cookies? Hell, I have a hard time with that decision as an adult.
Your pup should not have access to your parents dogs food, problem solved. Separate them at meal times and don't allow your parents to give her any.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Wt00612 said:


> Okay thank you!


No problem  there are some old threads in health and nutrition that talks about how large breed puppy food isn't good and can cause joint and bone issues down the road. I will see if I can find some later tomorrow so you can see for yourself


----------



## gemco1980 (Dec 24, 2011)

*how much feed.*



Wt00612 said:


> My pup is almost 6 mths old, and I was wondering how much you guys would suggest feeding her? I've done research and I know it's different with every dog, I just thought I would get your guys's opinion seeing that you have experience with the breed. Also, when I come visit home on breaks from college, my dog never wants to eat her own food but always wants to eat my parent's dog's food. Any suggestion on fixing that? (My parents don't feed their dogs as good of quality food as I feed my girl so I would like her to eat her own)


fed them as per doctor's prescription.
Pitbull Puppies for Sale | Blue Pitbull for Sale | Pitbull for Sale


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

I am in sort of the same boat as you, my pup will be 7 months next week. I have been feeding him either natural balance AMP/SYNERGY or blue buffalo wilderness.....the latter has 34% protein compared to 28% ......price is comparable.

now as far as the dog eating other dogs food..... think of it like this ...purina is like macdonalds....might taste yummi but its .....uhm..whats an appropriate word here....oh ya , garbage. and the healthy stuff when they are hungry they will eat it and possibly not overeat.

in the beginning I had him on a 3 a day meal plan, .....i soon realized that he ate when he was hungry and not when i put the bowl out....so i started free feeding him while keeping an eye on his physique....I am no expert, but I assume a puppy would carry a little more fat than an adult....so keeping that in mind I watch his profile and judge his overall condition...ribs are a pretty decent indicator of where your dog is at shape wise (without getting into muscularity from exercise etc)

samson sometimes will eat 1-4 cups a day....the norm is 2.5 to 3 ...... but sometimes he will only eat once and sometimes he will eat 4 cups....but the average he himself finds by his hunger dictating when he eats. (other than that I give him healthy treats for oral hygiene)

hope it helps

here s a pic of samson last week at 6.5 months .....48 lbs about 19 inches at the withers , only exercise we do other than play around in the house or backyard is 2 mile walk at night maybe twice a week.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I would switch him to regular puppy formula and feed him separate, away from the other dogs food as noted on the previous posts. Good luck


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Too much protein isnt good because it can cause knuckling. I feed adult dog food to my 3 month old pup because he was knuckling on one side.

I also never free feed because they are piggies, they can sit there and eat, take a break, and comeback to eat. I do breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I feed when i eat. The amount of food is determined from the back of the bag.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah by all means do what works for you guys, i was only sharing MY experiences with the style of feeding and type of food for MY dog.... he keeps himself in perfect shape and never overeats , i fill his bowl with one cup as soon as he finishes the bowl.....he NEVER goes back to it for hours and hours if not the next day if its at dinner time.

im lucky on that i guess


----------

